# Looking for 2017-2018 subs Monmouth / ocean NJ



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

looking for subs in Monmouth and northern ocean counties. Monmouth is along bay shore along with central coastal Monmouth. Northern ocean is mostly TR area.


----------



## Flcnj (Dec 4, 2014)

Shade Tree NJ said:


> looking for subs in Monmouth and northern ocean counties. Monmouth is along bay shore along with central coastal Monmouth. Northern ocean is mostly TR area.


What kind of equipment are you looking for I am located in Monmouth co


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Shade Tree NJ said:


> looking for subs in Monmouth and northern ocean counties. Monmouth is along bay shore along with central coastal Monmouth. Northern ocean is mostly TR area.


Still looking for Monmouth county subs? I'm in Freehold with 30yrs.


----------

